# harmon kardon for ipod



## shift (Jun 21, 2002)

i have a 06 jetta 6 disk in dash radio and just got the harmon kardon drive+play. now it gives some optios on how to hook up it says theres a fm transmitter that plugs into the antena cable then into the radio was wondering if anyone has used this and knows how it works , also r there any aux inputs on the back of the radio that i could use


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: harmon kardon for ipod (shift)*

You can also use the aux below.
Link To: PIE VW02-AUX


----------



## shift (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: harmon kardon for ipod ([email protected])*

o yea it also has the factory sat radio but its not in use does that make any diff thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: harmon kardon for ipod (shift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shift* »_o yea it also has the factory sat radio but its not in use does that make any diff thanks

nope, the only difference would be you would need the SAT pass thru if you wanted to keep the ability to use your SAT radio


----------



## shift (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: harmon kardon for ipod ([email protected])*

ok os odes that black wrire get connected to a power or ground source casue im installing it now and i get nothing from it i turn on the sat and if i touch the wire to the radio case i hear it very low


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: harmon kardon for ipod (shift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shift* »_ok os odes that black wrire get connected to a power or ground source 

you connect the black wire to a good solid ground connection, like the chassis of the radio
the aux input adapter will disable your sat radio, to retain your sat radio audio, use this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## utahA3 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: harmon kardon for ipod ([email protected])*

John,
If you don't mind, how should I connect the black wire to the chassis of the radio? Should there be a true ground place/nut/location for this wire?
How to attach exactly, electrical tape ( i am hopeing not )
I donot work on electrical stuff much.....
Thanks!


----------



## shift (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: harmon kardon for ipod (utahA3)*

when u look on the radio to the left there is a philps head screw i put it on the works fine but i ad a tremendous distortion so they have to replace mine if u have any other questions poohfin69 aol


----------

